# Rolax: Kill gyno and increase fertility now!



## CEM Store (Nov 9, 2012)

For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is. 

A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.

Ralox has been shown in research studies to positively affect male research subjects with fertility related issues. Ralox does this by affecting the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis (HPTA) and causing an increase of gonadotropin levels in the body. This was found to be crucial for an enhanced rate of conception in test subjects with infertility issues. 

Ralox has also been found to have a very positive effect in research subjects with hormone related osteoporosis. Ralox shows these positive effects by increasing bone mineral density. Ralox was also found not to blunt growth hormone (GH) in both male and female test subjects, this matters because it has been shown to be an issue with some other SERM compounds currently being researched.

Ralox has proven very efficient in the prevention of Gyno in hormonally dysfunctional test subjects, but does not fix the underlying issues of hormonal dysfunction. Ralox in my opinion is still a good option as part of research into the treatment and/or prevention of gyno, possibly along with other compounds that may positively affect the underlying hormonal issues like an aromatase inhibitor. Ralox does not "fix" gyno but rather blocks estrogen from binding to the receptors in the breast glands and limits estrogens affects there, even with active hormonal dysfunction.

Ralox has been found to be very safe and effective in many research studies and well tolerated by test subjects. Ralox is a very promising compound and I feel further research is warranted into its many positive effects and possible applications.

Check it out >> Raloxifene 120 - SERMs - Ancillaries

Ref:
1)	Recommendations for raloxifene use in daily clinical practice in the Swiss setting.Lippuner K, Buchard PA, De Geyter C, Imthurn B, Lamy O, Litschgi M, Luzuy F, Schiessl K, Stute P, Birkh?user M. Recommendations for raloxifene use in daily clin... [Eur Spine J. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
2)	Gender difference in the neuroendocrine regulation of growth hormone axis by selective estrogen receptor modulators.Birzniece V, Sutanto S, Ho KK. Gender difference in the neuroendocr... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
3)	The effect of selective estrogen receptor modulator administration on the hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular axis in men with idiopathic oligozoospermia. Tsourdi E, Kourtis A, Farmakiotis D, Katsikis I, Salmas M, Panidis D. The effect of selective estrogen receptor modu... [Fertil Steril. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI
4)	Beneficial effects of raloxifene and tamoxifen in the treatment of pubertal gynecomastia.Lawrence SE, Faught KA, Vethamuthu J, Lawson ML. Beneficial effects of raloxifene and tamoxifen in ... [J Pediatr. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI


Raloxifene 120 - SERMs - Ancillaries


----------



## oliolz (Nov 9, 2012)

nice read


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 12, 2012)

Great research product >> Raloxifene 120 - SERMs - Ancillaries


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd come up with a new name.
Rolax sounds like a laxative...


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...


Read this ^^



CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> Raloxifene 120 - SERMs - Ancillaries


Then research it ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 17, 2012)

Research bump....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 19, 2012)

Raloxifene bumper....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 27, 2012)

Worth a second look....


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 28, 2012)

Kill gyno, increase fertility.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 30, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...



Great read, great product!


----------



## plifter198 (Nov 30, 2012)

so would this be taken during cycle in place of an ai or pct with clomid or instead of clomid?
thanks


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 1, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> so would this be taken during cycle in place of an ai or pct with clomid or instead of clomid?
> thanks



Probably best to take alongside an ai on cycle if you have gyno or are extremely gyno prone. It will block estrogen from the estrogen receptor in breast tissue better than anything else, but not lower overall estrogen levels. If you were gonna use it in pct, alongside clomid would be the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 3, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...



Please add any studies you have on Raloxifene.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's keep on researching and learning!


----------



## plifter198 (Dec 8, 2012)

can this be taken with a 19 nor? im gyno prone but i like my tren!!! somtimes even caber and an ai arent enough...nips still get lil sensitive...nolva worked just fine when not on 19nor...so i need a replacement for 19nor cycles


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Dec 10, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> can this be taken with a 19 nor? im gyno prone but i like my tren!!! somtimes even caber and an ai arent enough...nips still get lil sensitive...nolva worked just fine when not on 19nor...so i need a replacement for 19nor cycles



The following illustrates that raloxifene has no effect on PGR expression. In other words gtg with 19 nor. WikiGenes - _raloxifene induced no effect and fulvestrant significantly decrease PR expression._


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 12, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...


Incredible product ^^


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2012)

Keep on researching....


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 17, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Keep on researching....



...and learning.


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2012)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts to get the latest research article and special promos!


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 14, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...


Read all about it ^^^


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got some of this in from you guys along with some letro. Im ready to start a gyno treatment protocol. Im open to any and all input. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jul 1, 2013)

teddykgb29 said:


> I just got some of this in from you guys along with some letro. Im ready to start a gyno treatment protocol. Im open to any and all input. Thanks Guys!



Just saw our other thread-sounds like the ralox worked awesome for you. Thats great to hear. The more and more people try it the more and more popular I think raloxifene will become.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2013)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## kboy (Jul 17, 2013)

teddykgb29 said:


> I just got some of this in from you guys along with some letro. Im ready to start a gyno treatment protocol. Im open to any and all input. Thanks Guys!



Can you post this protocol. Thanks


----------



## azokaei (Jul 17, 2013)

Does this work well for prolactin related gyno?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2013)

azokaei said:


> Does this work well for prolactin related gyno?



Depends exactly what you mean.
If you are on cycle then I rec an AI and maybe something like Prami.  if this is after a cycle, of say deca  + w/e.  then yes ROLAX would most likely help this issue.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 29, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...




New liquid formula! No reconstitution required!! 
Check out here: Raloxifene - SERMs - Ancillaries


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 30, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> New liquid formula! No reconstitution required!!
> Check out here: Raloxifene - SERMs - Ancillaries



Don't forget to check it out!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 30, 2013)

It now comes in cherry flavor!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 17, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> New liquid formula! No reconstitution required!!
> Check out here: Raloxifene - SERMs - Ancillaries



Easier to research with!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 24, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> For this article I would like to talk about Raloxifene (Ralox) and its many possible research applications. Ralox is a Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulator (SERM) and to fully understand what Ralox is and can do you need to first understand the basics of what a "SERM" is.
> 
> A SERM is a compound that selectively binds to estrogen receptors in various parts of the body. When this happens it alters the effects of estrogen in some tissues, like for example breast tissue. SERMs are known to have been first researched for its possible application in the treatment of some cancers but that is not Ralox's only function. Ralox has shown to have many other possible research areas from fertility to Gynecomastia (Gyno) prevention and many more; it truly is a multi-faceted compound worthy of research.
> 
> ...




Bump for THE gyno treatment solution. If you have gyno, pre-existing, pubertal, from a cycle you name it, Raloxifene is your answer. I got gyno after 17 years in this game thanks to some bunk stane i got from a now out of business rc company (cough cough pink capsules) before I wised up and stopped trying to worry about saving a buck or 2. Anyway I picked up some ralox and within 8 weeks it was obliterated. Not a sign it ever existed. This stuff is the real deal.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 19, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I'd come up with a new name.
> Rolax sounds like a laxative...



My original post aside...

CEM's Liquid Ralox was quite effective for it's purpose of killing gyno in my research.
This chem is often overlooked when considering a SERM.

Unfortunately, it is out of stock at the moment but the Tamox is 25% off.


----------



## mr.buffman (Mar 4, 2014)

How long did U use rolax for? And how much?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

mr.buffman said:


> How long did U use rolax for? And how much?



60mg/day during pct...once for four weeks, once for six.
Killed gyno in the research subject.


----------



## mr.buffman (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice!! When will it be back in stock?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

mr.buffman said:


> Nice!! When will it be back in stock?



Let me check on that and get back to you.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2014)

any sides for test subjects?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 4, 2014)

chucky1 said:


> any sides for test subjects?



Hot flashes shortly after administration. went away after a couple days.
Would suggest when conducting research with Ralox, start at 20mg then step up from there depending on how your research subject handles each dose.

Thrombosis and blood clots are a possibility with Ralox. You would need to know if your research subject is prone to clots.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks for the info


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 5, 2014)

Raloxifene should hopefully be back in stock sometime within a week.


----------

